# DNR names Meijer, Inc., a Partner in Conservation



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dec. 17, 2012








Meijer, Inc., was presented with an award honoring the retail chain as a Partner in Conservation at the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) meeting in Lansing Thursday last week.

"Meijer is a valuable partner in our efforts to increase participation in hunting, fishing and outdoor recreation," said Department of Natural Resources (DNR) Ddirector Keith Creagh. "We're pleased to recognize this Michigan-based company for supporting the youth of this state and helping to keep our state's outdoor tradition going strong."

Meijer has long been one of the state's top license vendors and supported many local programs aimed at getting Michigan residents outdoors, Creagh said, but the company was singled out for a program it initiated in 2008 that pays for junior hunting licenses.

During the free junior license coupon promotion period in 2012, Meijer issued nearly half of all junior hunting licenses in the state.

"Meijer is very pleased to receive the Partner in Conservation award," said Kyle Orme, Division Merchandise manager for the Grand Rapids-based retailer. "By making it more affordable for parents to help their children experience hunting for the first time, we believe Meijer played a role in the growth of hunting license sales for the state of Michigan in 2012. As a strong supporter of the Michigan economy, Meijer is proud to be part of that success story."

Accepting the award for Meijer was Bob Coffin, a hunting/marine merchandise buyer for the retailer.

Partners in Conservation are recognized several times a year at NRC meetings. Groups or individuals are nominated by DNR employees or NRC members for their outstanding contributions to help the DNR manage and protect Michigan's natural resources.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

